# TTC number 2 - straight to tx?



## Macca (May 3, 2006)

Hello all - 

i was an avid FF-er during my first round of treatment and had loads of support - so am back for more please!

I was diagnosed with scar tissue (Ashermans Syndrome) by Mr Trew at Hammersmith after TTC unsuccessfully for a year - after a few months of tests and monitoring i was operated on and the adhesions removed a few months later i was lucky enough to concieve and am now mum to a 16 month old little boy.

Dh and I have been desperate for a few months now to try for a second but my fears are holding me back - i am so terrified of miscarrying (a good chance if the scar tissue has returned) that im not letting myself get pregnant (though im not ovulating either so little chance of concieving)

Im not sure what a doctor will say if i explain this to them - surely they will tell me to at least give it a go? - im worried i couldn't get through a loss to pick up and try again - has anyone been through similar worries or had a similar experience?

any advice would be greatly appreciated
x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Macca 

I am sorry I can't really tell you what to do but, if you want another child and you want one sooner rather than later, I am sure you can speak to your cons about the best way of getting pg and staying that way. 
Suffering a m/c is one of the worst things that I have ever experienced and I would not wish it upon anyone. Every cycle I did after that m/c was a mixed bag of desperately wantign it to work and dreading it working in case the same thing happened again. It messes your head up.  
You know our bodies can surprise us sometimes and you may find pregnancy relatively easy to come by and keep this time. You just have to get over any fears you have an take the plunge.
Given your situation and the fact you're not currently ovulating anyway, I would think some kind of treatment is on the cards for that at least. It is just fear holding you back so, if I were you I would just go for a consult, try and explain what you have put here (read it out from a piece of paper if you have to) for it and see what they say. 

Loads of luck and keep telling yourself you did it once and you can do it again. . 

C~x


----------

